

Confronting the next taboo: Single - joubert
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/12/confrontingTheNextTabooSin.html

======
joubert
"Here's what I do have a problem with -- the government being in the marriage
business, and the government giving tax benefits to people who are married.

I don't sign the petitions that call for amendments allowing gay marriage. It
can be awkward because people assume this is because I'm against gay people.
It's not so. I'm against the government having a stake in the relationships
between people, or lack thereof."

Then one should campaign _for_ the _removal_ of govt. from the marriage
business? Otherwise the above is just a convenient excuse.

~~~
hga
The government surely has an interest in the development of future
generations. Watch e.g. Japan in this century for what happens when a national
government totally screws up that sort of thing.

